
The Educational Tyranny of the Neurotypicals - SQL2219
https://www.wired.com/story/tyranny-neurotypicals-unschooling-education/
======
Ricardus
I never fit into "normal" learning styles at all levels of school. I either
grasped the subject intuitively and didn't need to be taught, or I didn't get
it at all, and had to teach myself. I never quite understood this, but in my
40s a friend who had just read LOOK ME IN THE EYE, by Jon Elder Robison,
suggested that I read the book, because I reminded her of him. I read the book
and my head exploded. Not long after that I was officially diagnosed. It
explained so many things and social failures over the entirety of my life.
Knowing has been helpful but navigating social things, works things, and
relationships of any and all types is still exceedingly difficult. Thankfully
I can always escape into science fiction. :-)

